# How is pennzoil oil...



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

What do you people think of the synthetic blend of pennzoil? That's what the local place around me uses for oil. I was considering doing it myself, but that isn't really an option at this point in time...


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

Stay away from Pennzoil. It may be the cheapest--it may be the oil most service stations use the most, but it's the worst for your engine. Pennzoil has none of the additives to help keep your engine clean. Mobil1 and Valvoline do. I put Mobil1 Full Synthetic in my car about 1000 miles after I bought it--it ran WORLDS better. I would never allow Pennzoil to touch my baby. I'll look for the "Engine Oil Bible" and post the link when I find it. It shows legitimate studies on oils and oil filters. Basically, use OEM oil filter and Mobil1 oil. 

Here's the study on oil filters.
http://ntpog.server101.com/reviews/filters/filters.shtml

When I find the one on engine oil, I'll post it.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I only use Mobil 1 10w30 and a purolator PureONE filter. 93k miles and still going strong...


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

sentrapower93 said:


> *I only use Mobil 1 10w30 and a purolator PureONE filter. 93k miles and still going strong... *


Damn, you only have 93k on your car?? I have the same year as yours and my car gots like 162k miles on it. Back to the subject, I run 5W-30 Mobil 1 Synthetic all year long.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

LOL yup 93k and counting, the reason it's that high now is because i moved to a new apt. last oct. and i'm doing about 100 miles a day now from home to work. Back in oct. i only had about 77k on the old GA16DE...


----------



## MyGXEisFaster (May 26, 2002)

I've always used penzoil and have never had a problem at all. I dont even use the synthetic. Just regular 10w30.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I've always use Valvoline. Don't know why, I just do.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I used to run Castrol GTX 5w 30, I guess cause thats what my dad used. Now I use Mobil 10w30 and Mobil1 filter.


----------



## SR20DE_MAN (Jun 21, 2002)

Motor Oil Bilbe:

http://www.motoroilbible.com/

The owner of the site seems to know a lot about oil, but he pretty much swears by synthetic.


----------



## wickedsr20de (Apr 30, 2002)

Oil is Oil---As Long as it is lubed it is ok..........Some oils may claim there additives are better but all oils have to pass a certain standard. I personally use Redline because my whole family uses them in there cars and my uncles drag---mustang and it never blew a engine yet. 2 years runnning-----and being pushed to its limits once ever month. But if you follow what is required in your owners manual you have nothing ro worry about


----------

